# Ball Bearing Roller Jig



## SSF (Feb 2, 2014)

Ball Bearing Roller Jig


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice detailed video


----------



## SSF (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks exelectrician!


----------

